# westinghouse HDTV



## gskott (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a 26" Westinghouse HDTV that will lose picture and sound. I can turn the power off but when I try to turn it back on all I get is the small blue power light in the front of the tv. It won't come on for days and then it starts working again. I replaced the power supply and that didn't work. Any ideas?


----------

